
Sperm Whales Clicking You Inside Out – James Nestor at the Interval (2017) - jacobwilliamroy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsDwFGz0Okg
======
phendrenad2
Tl;DW: Whales clicks create enough pressure to do damage to other living
things. Don't go swimming near them while they're making a long-distance
phonecall.

